# Generic Host-Fehler



## ronny (15 April 2004)

@ All!

Ich bekomme immer wieder unter XP folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich mit dem Internet verbunden  bin:  sinngemäß:
Generic Host hat einen Fehler verursacht und muss die Internetverbindung trennen.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob das ein typischer WIN XP-Fehler ist oder habe ich mir ein Virus, Wurm oder anderes Ärgerliches eingefangen?
Habe dieses Problem nur auf meinem Laptop mit XP. Auf meinem Haupt-PC habe ich WIN 2K laufen und habe noch nie solche Meldungen bekommen. Weiß jemand Abhilfe, ohne daß ich format C: machen muss?

Liebe Grüße aus HD
Ronny


----------



## Reinhard (15 April 2004)

Hallo Ronny,

schau mal bitte hier:

http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=604112

Gruss
Reinhard :tröst:


----------



## Counselor (15 April 2004)

Könnte der Lovsan Wurm sein:
http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_100547.htm


----------



## ronny (16 April 2004)

@ all,

danke für die hilfreichen Antworten. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch die Patches ziehe oder nicht gleich XP runterschmeise und mir Win2K installiere. Weiß leider nicht ob meine Hardware unter Win2K Probleme hat weil die Treiber evtl. fehlen. Kenn nämlich nicht die Hardware in meinem Laptop und ob meine vorhanden Treiber dafür auch unter Win2K funkltionieren. Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch daselbe Laptop oder kennt dieses.: ein Amilo L 6820 von Fujitsu Siemens.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße aus Heidelberg
Ronny


----------



## Counselor (16 April 2004)

Sieh dir mal die HCL Liste an. Wenn deine Hardware dort gelistet ist, dann ist sie W2k kompatibel:

https://winqual.microsoft.com/download/display.asp?FileName=hcl/Win2000HCL.txt


----------



## jackyw (16 April 2004)

Eventuell bei Fujitsu-Siemens auf der HP nach W2K-Treibern schauen, wenn nicht schon geschehen. Bis dato habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das die Hersteller bei aktuellen Produkten immer noch W2K-Treiber zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß jackyw


----------



## ronny (7 Mai 2004)

@ all,

wollte nur mitteilen was mit meinem Generic-Hostfehler  passiert ist. Habe aktualisierte Antivirensoftware auf meinen Rechner aus einem LAN gezogen und über meinen Rechner laufen lassen. Es stellte sich raus, daß ich den Nachi-Wurm auf meinem Rechner hatte. Da dieser die sychost-Datei befallen hatte, musste ich meinen Rechner formatieren und alles neu installieren. Habe jetzt VM-Ware und darunter Linux 9.0 installiert. Ich weiß, daß ich mit Linux eine Netzwerkverbindung zu dem XP auf dem das VM-Ware läuft herstellen muß. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das unter Linux anstellen soll. Kann mir bitte wieder jemand weiterhelfen? 

Liebe Grüße
Ronny


----------

